# cumtrol freak



## couchissatan

my partner/roaddog is a very controlling person, 
we each put in 50/50 effort living and making money the way we do, but i never see the money we get. i get enough to feed myself but still have nothing to show for the work i put in, the employer gives him all the credit while im sweating my ass for working and hes sitting because he has one leg, (due to train hopping). hes get both of our earnings handed to him since were a "couple"??? this is a bit of a rant but i am stuck because i have no money for myself to leave with even after all this time. hes 12 years older than me too so i bet he thinks hes gonna get one over on me and get away with it. i dont know how to either bring this to his attention or just get the money i deserve without any unnessesary problems.i need advice!


----------



## VikingAdventurer

Literally run away. He won't be able to chase you.


----------



## sofarfromhome

Viking_Adventurer said:


> Literally run away. He won't be able to chase you.


yeah, what he said! Fuck that dude!


----------



## Kim Chee

Your employer is a dick.


----------



## VikingAdventurer

I know that sounds harsh, but you have to realize that I call things how I see 'em, and you're currently in an abusive relationship that you need to get out of. It would be one thing if all the earnings were split 50/50, but even that would be borderline unfair, seeing as how you're doing all the work. And him "giving" you just enough to eat? Not ok. What does he spend the rest of the money on? How does it benefit and lift you up as a person? How does it help you become who you wanna be? These are the questions you should be asking yourself.


----------



## Sip

If you made money once you can make money again. Leave without it, find a new job, and get a new lover. One that isn't a douche.


----------



## CosmicBrothaCam

I am on the side of running away dear.
No one deserve to be manipulated or used.
If your living on the rode, You should be FREE.


----------



## angerisagift

Leave the bum


----------



## alainawhocares

Get away from him. That shit is abusive and I hope that you get out while you can


----------



## East

it's time to take back what is yours and move along, good luck.


----------



## angerisagift

couchissatan said:


> my partner/roaddog is a very controlling person,
> we each put in 50/50 effort living and making money the way we do, but i never see the money we get. i get enough to feed myself but still have nothing to show for the work i put in, the employer gives him all the credit while im sweating my ass for working and hes sitting because he has one leg, (due to train hopping). hes get both of our earnings handed to him since were a "couple"??? this is a bit of a rant but i am stuck because i have no money for myself to leave with even after all this time. hes 12 years older than me too so i bet he thinks hes gonna get one over on me and get away with it. i dont know how to either bring this to his attention or just get the money i deserve without any unnessesary problems.i need advice!


just wondering what kind of work or job is it


----------



## couchissatan

i wouldnt have posted if i was afraid of the answers, so thank you for honesty, i have just worked so hard to try to get 'ahead' i dont feel like i deserve to be dead ass broke again. and alone on top of that, dont wanna have to have someone put me up. just be able to be free and comfotable that way i can find new good peolpe and good work.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

Talk to your employer and ask him to hand you your check and not give it to your road dawg. If this became a "thing" because you are with this person then it is your responsibility to tell your employer not to do that.
Given certain conditions of course I'm only assuming you have an ID and are capable of cashing your check or they're isn't something else goin on there.
Your road dawg has a prob take the money and run.


----------



## CosmicBrothaCam

@couchissatan I understand it's hard to start over. Trust me being broke and alone isn't THAT bad. A hard lesson in life I had to learn is you don't DESERVE anything from anyone, BUT! I can tell you the universe provides. Ask and you will be givin'. 
You shouldn't stay in a bad situation just trying to hold on to a bit of comfort! Nothing last forever.
Sound like it time for you to grow!
So BREAKOUT and GROW sister!


----------



## couchissatan

thank you brotha! i dont know why im having such a ard time letting go. im not one who dwells!


----------



## VikingAdventurer

If I may be so bold...
It sounds to me like you're quite apprehensive of the unknown, and by just taking off right this minute, you'd be diving headfirst into uncertainty and unfamiliar territory, which is terrifying for _ANYONE. 
_
I'd say that the best way to get over fears like those is to face them head-on, with a "Fuck this fear, I'm gonna make life my BITCH!" attitude, and just go for it. Take off. Leave that motherfucker in his own dust, and never look back. 

There are a ton of incredible people here on STP, and we've all got yer back 100%.

You* CAN *do this.


----------



## JanuaryBell

Viking_Adventurer said:


> Literally run away. He won't be able to chase you.


Yup. Nailed it.


----------



## Kim Chee

Be sure to tell your employer that since they gave all your money to somebody else that they are way behind in paying you your wages.


----------



## sean p

My first question is what do you do for work?


----------



## Tude

Go. I was in a stupid relationship with the exhusband who walked all over me. I didn't say boo,, I was the one who finally realized I walked behind him, not beside him. I even had girls walk up to me a couple years later and say that they didn't even know he was married. It wasn't until I learned the word NO. No I am not going to try this marriage thing for the 8th time, No I won't be here after you come back after a 2 week take off on your harley. No. I never looked back and felt free. 

hehe Tude was born.


----------



## ByronMc

Breaking free, is not easy, for some, been there, & am there, right now! I've been getting attacked, food ,wine glasses, thrown, kicked & hit around the face !
I keep hoping she'll get better, but the last time, on Thursday night, got me a little too scared! She said I hit her,& was going to call the cops! Well, as we all know, the male will take the fall, even if the charge is a lie!
I have to make a choice, and I know how hard it can be ! Get in touch with me, we can talk, about how we feel!


----------



## RovingAnarchist

I don't know of any place in North America where what your employer's doing is legal. Tell that jerk the money you earn needs to land in YOUR hands and no where else. Then as soon as that happens, get yourself as far away from both of them as you can. If necessary, you can actually involve the cops (I don't really endorse ever involving them but it is what it is). Your situation meets the statutory definition of slavery and your "partner" could actually be charged. 

Even if you can't get the cash, run. A shelter, a friendly couch, wherever. Get away before it gets worse. 

Hugs and lots of hope to you!


----------



## couchissatan

Thank you everyone! I havnt been able to voice this for awhile and it's amazing that this one post on here is giving me more confidence. I work on the hill. I am 21 and that might be why I'm apprehensive of the unknown this will be my fort venture completely alone. All natural feelings but yes, FUCK IT mentality all the way.


----------



## couchissatan

My job isn't 100% legal sooo...that's what's hard about my "paycheck"


----------



## sean p

couchissatan said:


> My job isn't 100% legal sooo...that's what's hard about my "paycheck"


That's why I ask what kind of work??


----------



## warlo

Most people on this forum will swear to goat that money shouldn't be a problem if you run away. I'm away so I'm of no help, anyways don't trust just one person, maybe you can meet up with a group of travelers from STP and change your life. Traveling on a nice pack works against anything ☺


----------



## Odin

Courage is a funny thing... it's kinda like the don't judge a book by its cover motto. 

Sometimes a person is courageous in a part of they're life then later find themselves bogged down and hesitant. And that mouse of a girl might be ferocious and fierce where that war vet might not be anything but wallowing in doubt and fear. 

Girl. You are young... strong and capable. Get the hell out of that situation. 

I can sympathize with someone that has had traumatic injury, however, if this person is using a disability to keep you under some-kinda control. 
Drop em like the dead weight they are. 
Not to mention if you are gonna do something not 100 percent to make your dough... then the crew you "work" with should have and stick to a set of rules. Like fucking pay me my cut.
If they don't then fuck em... watch out for yourself and find that best way out.

Good Luck


----------



## Rob Nothing

I don't have any sage advice.. I'm just here to say that that thers a perty perty picture of you or somebody, lady


----------



## couchissatan

Yea i have no sympathy for him, compassion, yea but only because hes human.
Im saying this only because i kniw him:its his falt he lost his leg and ppl have just handed him shit. You think that happening to you would be an eye opener. Hmph baffles me.


----------



## Matt Derrick

any luck getting away from this guy yet?


----------



## couchissatan

So fucking close


----------



## ByronMc

couchissatan said:


> So fucking close


Run, it may seem hard, & hurt, but do it !


----------



## djskum

couchissatan said:


> my partner/roaddog is a very controlling person,
> we each put in 50/50 effort living and making money the way we do, but i never see the money we get. i get enough to feed myself but still have nothing to show for the work i put in, the employer gives him all the credit while im sweating my ass for working and hes sitting because he has one leg, (due to train hopping). hes get both of our earnings handed to him since were a "couple"??? this is a bit of a rant but i am stuck because i have no money for myself to leave with even after all this time. hes 12 years older than me too so i bet he thinks hes gonna get one over on me and get away with it. i dont know how to either bring this to his attention or just get the money i deserve without any unnessesary problems.i need advice!



You are good looking, you should leave him for me and we can pool our money together and take over the world. You are NEVER stuck anywhere!!! Just like the song in santa claus is coming to town ( you put one foot in front of the other and soon you will be walking out the door)!!!!!!


----------

